# Hệ thống cơ khí > Công cụ, vật liệu chế tạo máy >  Vật liệu composite

## namrex

Cho em hỏi có anh nào từng nghĩ tới việc chế tạo khung mácy, vách đỡ trục bằng vật liệu là tấm composite dầy 20mm chưa ạ? em thấy vật liệu này hoàn toàn có thể làm khuôn và đổ ra được, có sự lựa chọn không dùng sợi thủy tinh thì có thể dùng foi nhôm vụng để gắn kết bên trong... đây là ý tưởng thôi.. các anh góp ý nhé  :Big Grin:

----------


## CKD

Thường composite có thể hiểu là vật liệu tổng hợp có thể ví như bê tông cốt thép vậy. Tức là sao?
- Vật liệu tổng hợp là vật liệu được kết hợp từ 2 hoặc nhiều loại vật liệu với các lý/hóa tính khác nhau để tạo nên một loại vật liệu ưu việt hơn.
- Với composite thì là sự lết hợp của keo tổng hợp (hoặc các loại tương tự) có tác dụng kết dính & chịu nén kết hợp với các loại sợi có tác dụng chịu kéo. Khi kết hợp 2 loại vật liệu lại cho một vật liệu mới có cơ tính chịu kéo/nén tốt hơn.

Chính vì thế nên trong thực tế vật liệu composite có rất nhiều dạng khác nhau, tùy theo nhu cầu mà có thể lớp sợi được bố trí theo 1 hướng, 2 hướng hoặc nhiều hướng khác nhau (tùy theo hướng nào cần chịu kéo tốt nhất). Các vật liệu quanh ta vẫn thuộc nhóm composite như fiber-glass, fiber-carbon v.v...

Trong chế tạo kết cấu.. nếu kết lớn người ta còn dùng kết cấu bê tông cốt thép để làm. Với máy nhỏ hơn thì có thể dùng composite (thành phần chính là keo) với cốt kim loại (thép) hoặc cốt sợi v.v...
Để tăng tỷ trọng & khã năng chịu nén, giảm khã năng đàn hồi có thể pha trộn vào keo các thành phần khác như bột đá và cả hạt đá nữa.

----------

anhcos, cnclaivung, Khoa C3, namrex, writewin

----------


## namrex

Vâng, sợi ở đây e có ý tưởng dụng foi nhôm bào để làm sợi liên kết và có độn bột đá vào cho cứng thêm, sử dụng loại keo expoxy 2 thành phần, đúc ở khuôn silicone hoặc khuôn thạch cao,

----------


## CKD

Một số mô hình máy cnc phần khung được làm bằng vật liệu composite (epoxy-granite)





Tham khảo thêm ở cnczone.com

Hoặc xem thêm ở usinages.com

----------

CBNN, namrex

----------


## Khoa C3

Em cũng đang tính làm keo epoxy nhưng không làm tấm 20, làm khung bằng sắt xong đổ keo thành khối đặc luôn.

----------

namrex

----------


## CKD

> Vâng, sợi ở đây e có ý tưởng dụng foi nhôm bào để làm sợi liên kết và có độn bột đá vào cho cứng thêm, sử dụng loại keo expoxy 2 thành phần, đúc ở khuôn silicone hoặc khuôn thạch cao,


Dùng phôi nhôm bào.. mình nghĩ là không nên vì nhiều lý do:
- Phôi nhôm có khôi lượng riêng nhẹ hơn khối lượng riêng của keo..
- Phôi nhôm bào, sợi nhôm đã bị biến dạng trong hoặc gãy trong quá trình bào. Độ dai (khã năng chịu kéo) giảm nhiều.
- Phôi nhôm có khã năng chịu kéo kém.
- Phôi nhôm đắt tiền.

Theo mình muốn là vừa cứng vừa đẹp thì nên làm như sau:
- Cốt sợi thép hoặc làm phần khung thô bằng sắt thép. Vừa nặng, rẻ lại bền hơn nhôm.
- Phủ bên ngoài là epoxy-granite để tăng độ ổn định, chốn ô xi hóa, và có khã năng tạo hình đẹp.

Nếu khuôn dùng 1 lần thì có thể làm bằng gỗ cho đơn giản.

----------

cuong, namrex

----------


## namrex

WOW.... expoxy granite.... vậy là phải nghiền đá granite ra để độn vào keo, nhìn thấy có cảm giác nặng quá :-S...

----------


## CKD

Quên một vấn đề rất quan trọng trong việc làm kết cấu.
1. Nhôm có sự giãn nở nhiệt rất lớn, không phù hợp dùng trong vật liệu tổng hợp.
2. Bê tông cốt thép bền bỉ theo thời gian là do hệ số giản nở của 2 nhóm vật liệu này là tương đương.
3. Nếu dùng epoxy-granite thì nên dùng với cốt thép.. vì có hệ số giãn nở gần nhau.

Một lý do khác khi dùng hổn hợp epoxy-granite là để giảm giá thành. Epoxy có đơn giá/khối lượng lớn, kết hợp với bộ đá (granite) có giá thành rất rẻ. Bột đá dùng trong kỹ thuật công nghiệp theo mình biết có giá từ 10-30k/kg tùy theo loại, kích cở. Nếu ở vùng biển có thể dùng sỏi để thay thế thì có vẻ như granite là free (0đ) rồi.

Khi làm nếu cần độ chính xác cao.. thì nên thử mẫu (tỷ lệ) epoxy-granite trước để xác định độ co nhót khi keo kết tinh & đóng rắn.

----------

cuong, namrex

----------


## namrex

> Dùng phôi nhôm bào.. mình nghĩ là không nên vì nhiều lý do:
> - Phôi nhôm có khôi lượng riêng nhẹ hơn khối lượng riêng của keo..
> - Phôi nhôm bào, sợi nhôm đã bị biến dạng trong hoặc gãy trong quá trình bào. Độ dai (khã năng chịu kéo) giảm nhiều.
> - Phôi nhôm có khã năng chịu kéo kém.
> - Phôi nhôm đắt tiền.
> 
> Theo mình muốn là vừa cứng vừa đẹp thì nên làm như sau:
> - Cốt sợi thép hoặc làm phần khung thô bằng sắt thép. Vừa nặng, rẻ lại bền hơn nhôm.
> - Phủ bên ngoài là epoxy-granite để tăng độ ổn định, chốn ô xi hóa, và có khã năng tạo hình đẹp.
> ...


Em cũng định làm khung sắt, những chổ bắt motor hoặc bắt ray trượt thì  tiện 1 cái base bằng một miếng sắt hoặc nhôm dày 20mm vs thông số đường kính lỗ trống bằng với trục hoặc có lỗ khoan taro sẳn để bắt ốc, motor vào, rồi canh chỉnh trên khung sắt, cố định = một mối hàn tạm thời và sau đó đổ hổn hợp composite vào....

----------


## CKD

Một số mẫu khác do các bạn khoai tây thực hiện.


Xem thêm trên cnczone.com

----------

namrex

----------


## culitruong

> Em cũng định làm khung sắt, những chổ bắt motor hoặc bắt ray trượt thì  tiện 1 cái base bằng một miếng sắt hoặc nhôm dày 20mm vs thông số đường kính lỗ trống bằng với trục hoặc có lỗ khoan taro sẳn để bắt ốc, motor vào, rồi canh chỉnh trên khung sắt, cố định = một mối hàn tạm thời và sau đó đổ hổn hợp composite vào....


Cái này tớ làm rồi nhưng không làm sắt nhôm taro mất nhiều công. 

Ra chợ mua cái ống nối ren trong, dài tầm 40, kỹ thì tiện vài cái rãnh bên ngoài cho nó bám keo. 

Khi đổ keo thì vặn bu long cho nó không bị keo làm bít lổ ren, nhớ là bôi chất chống dính khuôn. Tớ thì dùng mở bò.

Thật ra tính tới tính lui thì làm cái này không có lợi, nhất là sau này muốn chỉnh sữa gì đó thì coi như bó tay.

----------

namrex

----------


## Khoa C3

Bác vào gu gồ search từ epoxy granite cnc để tham khảo, khi làm khung thì thiết kế thêm vài chỗ để sau khi đổ cứng vẫn chỉnh được là ok thôi.

----------

namrex

----------


## namrex

> Bác vào gu gồ search từ epoxy granite cnc để tham khảo, khi làm khung thì thiết kế thêm vài chỗ để sau khi đổ cứng vẫn chỉnh được là ok thôi.


Đổ cứng mà chỉnh sửa được.... em không hiểu ạ, em thấy bên nước ngoài họ dùng sắt chữ I rồi bít mặt rỗng lại sau đó đổ hỗn hợp expoxy granite vào và đợi khô là bóc vỏ nhưng trông nó dày và nặng kinh... em làm máy nhỏ nên chỉ muốn nó tầm 20-25mm thôi, em định làm 1 cái khuôn bằng gỗ ( vì dùng 1-2 lần đỗ là bỏ) sau đó làm cốt thép như kiểu đúc bê tông cố thép, phần cốt thép đó được định hình y như mẫu nhưng sẽ lọt lòng trong mẫu luôn, rồi pha expoxy + chất đóng rắn với bột đá trắng hoặc bột đá granite theo tỷ lệ ( cái này đợi phản hồi từ quê, quê em chuyên về composite ) rồi đổ vào khuôn. Riêng vần khuôn thì sẽ bít đều các mặt ( sau khi chôn được cốt thép bên trong sẽ tiến hành bít mặt) để đảm bảo các mặt đều láng, Như anh *Culitruong* công đoạn này sẽ được làm trước, cố định các ống nối ren sau đó mới bắt khung cốt thép vào, rồi bít mặt, sau đó chừa ra 1 lỗ và đổ hỗn hợp expoxy granite vào.

----------


## occutit

Các bác cho em đào cái mộ này lên tí nhé. Mặc dù em không có nhu cầu máy CNC nhưng dòm thấy thằng này làm đơn giản quá nên up lên cho các bác xem. DIY chắc không khó đối với tất cả mọi người mà lại rẻ. 

http://www.cnczone.com/forums/epoxy-...52784-cnc.html 
Chủ xị người Croatiaatia. Máy vẫn đang trong quá trình dựng. Theo thông tin từ vài thành viên đưa lên thì tỉ lệ pha Epoxy đã có cách pha hiệu quả. Lúc trước em lội mấy trăm trang mà cũng không chắc tỉ lệ nào là chuẩn nữa.

----------

cnclaivung

----------


## kdkieugia

composite tốt mà mọi người

----------


## Gamo

Composite diy chịu lực được ko bác?

----------


## Nam CNC

composite chịu lực tốt đó gà mờ , nhưng khuyến mãi thêm lực đàn hồi và tạo ra rung chấn , mấy em máy phay rất ghét rung chấn.

----------

Gamo

----------


## linhdt1121

Vậy thay thế bằng bê tông cốt thép cho riêng phần bệ Y thì khả thi ko các bác.kết hợp Y bê tông với X,Z thép

----------


## Khoa C3

Bê tông ok, nhưng thiết kế cho khéo tránh rung ở phần liên kết giữa bê tông và sắt, bê tông nó gét rung lắm dễ rụng.

----------

cnclaivung, Gamo, linhdt1121

----------


## anhduy0410

Composite này độ cứng có cao không bác. Gia công nó dễ không cảm ơn

----------

